# Looking for R5 Media Advice



## BigBuddha666 (Jul 13, 2020)

Pre-ordered my R5, wondering what the current opinion on media is. I am leaning towards smaller, multiple Sandisk cards. (not putting all eggs in one basket, multiple jobs)....reliable readers??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

I prefer Delkin. There are not many choices for good card readers. I have always preferred Lexar, but they are a different company now. Its going to be difficult to find comparisons of cards based on actual usage in a R5, so its pot luck.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 14, 2020)

BigBuddha666 said:


> Pre-ordered my R5, wondering what the current opinion on media is. I am leaning towards smaller, multiple Sandisk cards. (not putting all eggs in one basket, multiple jobs)....reliable readers??


If you are planning on shooting 8K video, there are only a couple of cards that can handle those sustained write speeds. ProGrade Cobalt cards, SanDisk Extreme Pro (512GB only) and a couple of Lexars.

If you're just going to do stills, SanDisk CFExpress or even UHSII SD should do just fine. In all the dual card slot camera's I've used, I've always used the best/fastest CF cards available at the time, then popped an SD card in the extra slot as an overflow. Rarely every ended up using the SD though. YMMV.

I've got the Prograde CFE/SD combo reader and like it. Used Hoodman for many years before that, no complaints at all.


----------

